# Saw this at the local shop for sale.



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It has a 6" lift and 33's. didn't get a price but I am sure it was high.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice :rockn:


----------



## jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Sweet!


Sent from Jake's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Seen S3's 900 ranger this weekend. That thing was sweet


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

that thing looks sweet!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Think they would take the Rex on a straight trade? Lol


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been eye balling that ranger for about a month now but I will never buy anything other than parts from that dealership again


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I won't even do that.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I only deal with James Bergeron he takes care of me pretty good


----------

